# Define "Utard"



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok I'll start.

Utard: Someone who comes across an elk wallow WAY off the beaten trail with a trail cam on it. Instead of walking on and finding their own spot, sets up his own trail cam on a different tree three feet away from your camera that's been there for two weeks. :? Utard...

Special note: I'm not asking for debate or banter! I just want to hear your definitions based on your experiences. Thank you.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Utard: Someone who tags a deer they didn't kill.


My friends deer was stolen from him on the rifle hunt after he had already shot it.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

A *Utard*, dolt, idiot or dullard is a mentally deficient person, or someone who acts in a self-defeating or significantly counterproductive way. More humorous synonyms of the term include addlehead, blockhead, bonehead, deadhead, dimwit, dodo, dope, dummy, dunderhead, nincompoop, ninny, nitwit, numbskull, stupidhead, thickhead, and twit, among many others. Archaically the word mome has also been used. The synonymous terms moron, imbecile, and cretin have all gained specialized meanings in modern times. A *Utard* is said to be idiotic, and to suffer from idiocy. A dunce is an *Utard* who is specifically incapable of learning. A *Utard* differs from a fool (who is unwise) and an ignoramus (who is uneducated/ an ignorant), neither of which refer to someone with low intelligence.

I saw a Utard once. He was fishing using a #2 treble hook and put half a bottle of powerbait on it. It took lot's of fish to eat on it for awhile before one could finally get the hook in it's mouth. After the Utard landed it, he proceeded to rip out it's gills while removing the hook with a pair of vice grips and then threw it back into the water. He left after awile leaving all his beer cans laying on the bank... :O•-:


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Utard: see Mirror Lake Highway. Stay on the beaten path. They abound there.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Utard: one who hopes you shoot your friend while spearfishing in one of the very FEW reservoirs where it's allowed for game fish...

One can redeem themselves from being a Utard, after repenting and changing their ways...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Anyone who claims a wallow as his own since he set his camera there as if that reserves his spot.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Anyone who claims a wallow as his own since he set his camera there as if that reserves his spot.


What part of "no banter" did you not get? :? Moderators... :roll:


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: difine "Utard"*

Someone who puts a camera or treestand up and then thinks they own the whole mountain!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Anyone who claims a wallow as his own since he set his camera there as if that reserves his spot.





> Someone who puts a camera or treestand up and then thinks they own the whole mountain!


Ok, I can tell by both these responses that neither of you guys like to be called "Utards" Let's move on now.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Utard: Someone who just kills to kill, and leaves there $h!t laying around


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

tuffluckdriller said:


> Utard: one who hopes you shoot your friend while spearfishing in one of the very FEW reservoirs where it's allowed for game fish...
> 
> One can redeem themselves from being a Utard, after repenting and changing their ways...


10,000 comedians drawing unemployment and you're trying to be funny. I hope you are better at spearfishing than comedy or you will surely starve to death. 8) :lol:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Utard someone who hunts with orange in october!


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

Someone who gets buck fever over the first spike they see on opening morning, kills it with 17 rifle shots and then tells you they shot the wrong buck and the big one got away. :shock:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> Utard someone who hunts with orange in october!


Anyone who would say the above...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Someone with Utah license plates that throws empty beer cans at me when I am walking along a Utah highway picking up litter.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Utard: Brings his own beer for the hunting trip and has a book of mormon on the dash of his truck.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Geez, I thought it was obviously just a joke...

Utard: someone who sets up to fish right next to you, when there is a mile around the rest of the lake for them to fish. 

-someone who blocks an open road during the hunt, so they can "save" the area for themselves. 
-someone who rides the 4-wheeler on the closed road during the hunt, when the rest of us walked.
-someone who sets up camp in your camp's back yard (not including campgrounds), when there are plenty of other places available within a quarter mile.
-someone who didn't mind hauling in the full beer, soda, plastic bag, kipper can, etc, but can't be bothered to carry the empty one out
-someone who thinks it just doesn't apply to them, be it the rule, law, limit, season, boundary, restriction, etc.
-someone who wears their waders from SLC to Pelican Lake. I saw this one about 14 years ago. It was hilarious. They stopped in at the local little outdoor store, looking for things to catch bluegill with. They had their neoprene waders already on. The still had a 1/2 hour drive to go! Anyway, dang Utards...


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

tuffluckdriller wrote "Geez, I thought it was obviously just a joke..."

...and I took it as a joke and responded with a joke and cute little emoticons to make sure it would be taken as a joke. LOL!


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

UTARD - anyone who would leave a hunting/fishing/outdoor forum because they would rather argue politics. _(O)_


----------



## herf916 (Sep 26, 2007)

UTARD: Somebody who posts on their facebook statues the great hunting success they had on that day, But forgets their boss is on there friends list and they called in sick that day! :evil:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

herf916 said:


> UTARD: Somebody who posts on their facebook status the great hunting success they had on that day, But forgets their boss is on there friends list and they called in sick that day! :evil:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

herf916 said:


> UTARD: Somebody who posts on their facebook statues the great hunting success they had on that day, But forgets their boss is on there friends list and they called in sick that day! :evil:


 :O||: -8/-


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

UTARD: A mix of 6 teens, drunk and leaving the mountains after an all night party, flailing arms and legs as they go down the mountain road at 60. A quarter mile up the road, their fire is blazing 8 plus feet in the air licking at the tree branches above, beer cans and clothing strewn around the beaten ground.


----------



## mr.seven (Sep 18, 2007)

a taxidermist that spends to much time hunting nebraska, idaho, chasing weird signs and surfing this site instead of getting my turkey mounted


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

while fishing at strawberry last night I had 3 people decide to fish between me and my friend we where fishing only 15 yards apart and many open spots available. as soon as the first guy cast out he cast right over my line. that was all it took I guess I kind of lost it, to make a long story short they moved. DEFIANTLY A UTARD


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> UTARD: A mix of 6 teens, drunk and leaving the mountains after an all night party, flailing arms and legs as they go down the mountain road at 60. A quarter mile up the road, their fire is blazing 8 plus feet in the air licking at the tree branches above, beer cans and clothing strewn around the beaten ground.


.......and then slam head-on into a family in a 3/4 ton ford truck and then everyone claims they are "good kids" or the "victims". Technically i guess ONE was from a different state. :O•-:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I dare say that 95% of the people" in this state fall under this category. Have you driven on I-15 lately? Do you come close to death every time you do? How about taking a nice evening stroll through Rose park? Nice place to visit but i wouldn't want to live there. f(*&! That place needs to be leveled and burned.
Then they can let it turn into Occupied mexico with the flood of AZ plates coming in.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Off meds, plane to catch and bitching wife. the aforementioned statements may or may not have been true or accurate. They also could have been though.
A utard is any person who acts like they have the right to trample other uards.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

someone who uses a trail camera!


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Someone who has multiple big game stickers on the back window of their truck, with some lame a^%& phrase under it!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Utard is a guy that only helps one of his "friends" with a limited entry tag out.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

lehi said:


> Utard: Someone who tags a deer they didn't kill.
> 
> My friends deer was stolen from him on the rifle hunt after he had already shot it.


you know at first i thought this was a rare occasion but apparently i was wrong we had a deer stolen out of our camp a few years ago my boss had it gutted and hanging in camp and we found it a few miles down the road in someone elses camp and tagged


----------



## P.S.E Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

Utard- Someone who has their truck all camo out and has to put hunting stickers on just to show they are hunters

Someone who has get all decked out in camo to go to cabela's


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Same catagory as:

Colorad-HO
Ida-Idiot
Ariz-upid
Nev-fata
Cala-Fartian
Wyo-****
Mon-tarda

Believe it or not folks, there are people in every state that do: Stupid, Dumb, Idiotic things while hunitng.


----------



## Vern21 (Jul 8, 2010)

Someone who steals out of someone elses campsite



Yep Had my camp chef "used twice" and a chainsaw stolen out of our campsite in the middle of know where while I had ran home to a wedding, both were in my trailer. BOOOOOOOO


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who claims a wallow as his own since he set his camera there as if that reserves his spot.
> ...


Ohh WOW I got one! I got one! What about some road hunters that see a big buck on the side of the road and jump out of said truck and fling arrows only to find me putting a stalk on it! But you and Leo never seen me right? :mrgreen: If me thinker serves me right it might have been your older brother.... Maybe..... :arrow: :O•-:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

mr.seven said:


> a taxidermist that spends to much time hunting nebraska, idaho, chasing weird signs and surfing this site instead of getting my turkey mounted


  Guilty!

Come over and take a look at all the turkeys I "haven't" been mounting lately...

I'm sure yours is next in line...


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

hockey said:


> Someone who has multiple big game stickers on the back window of their truck, with some lame a^%& phrase under it!


This may be the best on here!!!! I am going to make up a spike sticker and put "Reality" under it to piss these "trophy" sticker owners off!

Utard: Someone who sets up 20 feet away from you at 7:30am out duck hunting only to start sky busting.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Utard: Someone who sets up 20 feet away from you at 7:30am out duck hunting only to start sky busting.


I'll amend this one by adding: ...on the downwind side of your spread, with no waders, and no dog. Then starts claiming ducks you shot as ones "he's sure he hit too." Utard


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Someone who steals someone elses campsite


Hey! You don't own the whole **** mountain! :mrgreen: :roll:


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey! You don't own the whole **** mountain! :mrgreen: :roll:
Tex read on his campsite didnt get stolen


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This thread really makes me chuckle to think of what the other person is thinking with the exception of the guy getting really close to fish from the shore, that really is inexcusable. Otherwise, to think what is the guy thinking who finds a wallow with a camera already there on public land or "stealing someone's campsite" I don't even know quite what that means, but sounds impossible to me on public land---maybe I misunderstood. I can just see the other person's point of view and them thinking of names much worse, just a thought; maybe if we put ourselves in the other guy's shoes we would have a little more understanding and actually enjoy the outdoors together rather than the type of people who camped by us last month in Mud Creek-it went like this-open meadow where you could have literally 15 trailers as long as no one is too rowdy. We pull in on Thursday and are the first ones there. We take only the space we need for about 5 trucks, one trailer and three tents while people continually to pack in all the way around us, which was fine, that is how public land works. Here is where I take exception, the third group pulls in with two trailers and two trucks and proceed to spread out their 4 vehicles literally 40-50 yards apart to essentially keep everyone else away as they only camped about 30 yards from us. I figured that it was to save some spots for others coming, but not the case, they just did not want anyone to "steal their campsite" I guess. I wonder how they would have responded to me had I done the same thing before they arrived and told them they could not camp there... It was a great weekend, everyone was respectful and quiet.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

To me camping is getting out with friends/family or by me lonesome... Yours sounds like a KOA camp....


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TAK said:


> To me camping is getting out with friends/family or by me lonesome... Yours sounds like a KOA camp....


My thoughts exactly. I would have hooked up and found another site...but thats just me. Of course I would never set up a camera or hunt an area I think someone else might be in either.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Utard is a guy that only helps one of his "friends" with a limited entry tag out.


Thats sad... 

I know someone who would pack out your elk to make up for it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Vern21 (Jul 8, 2010)

If you read my post it says "Steal out of" not steal my campsite. The Jack A stole my camp chef and Chainsaw while I had went home to a wedding and, were I am camping there isn't another camp within 5 miles but lots of four wheeler traffic.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Utard
one who bow hunts with full camo and face paint and road hunts the nebo loop riding in the back of a truck. 

Utard
one who takes field photos with a beer in one hand and their shirt in another.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Utard= that duck hunter with no waders or dog to retrieve his bird. 

It is also covers the elk hunters who in line march up the mountain like they were on a parade ruining everyone else's hunt.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

UTard: Guy who uses his rifle scope as binoculars to check other hunters out and then wonders why they're flipping him the bird and want to fight.

UTard: People who post "No Hunting" or "Private Property" signs on public ground.

UTard: "Road sign hunters"


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

******* said:


> Hey! You don't own the whole **** mountain! :mrgreen: :roll:
> Tex read on his campsite didnt get stolen


I know, I modified his post to make a point...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Utard
> one who bow hunts with full camo and face paint and road hunts the nebo loop riding in the back of a truck.


I've seen this person or persons every year on the way to the roadless area I hunt. It disgusts me and honestly I don't mind at all when me driving by spooks whatever game they were going to hunt from the back of their vehicle. I actually had a guy honk at me because I drove by while a couple kids bailed out of the bed of his truck to "stalk" a deer that was walking over the top of the hill. Ummm yeah, because that did a lot to keep the deer from knowing you were there.... douche. :roll:



Mojo1 said:


> Utard= that duck hunter with no waders or dog to retrieve his bird.


See this all the time... and then if you don't send your dog for their bird to "help them out", you're the jerk. :roll:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Utard= People who bitch about road hunters when they are going to hike in, hello, less people where you are going and they are hurting you. :O•-: o-|| :mrgreen:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Utard: someone who doesn't know how to merge into traffic and/or believes the left hand lane is actually reserved for people driving 55mph.


----------



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

The People who clam there are no big bucks left in utah on the public land units. OW and they dont leave there truck


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Best Utard I met was a guy at Strawberry. We were tubing over at Renegade, and up on the parking lot there were several vehicles parked. We were freezing our tails off in the fall snow/sleet and just trying our best to fish. A guy comes stumbling out of the back of a camper parked 20 yards from the shore, cursing up a storm because we were tubing over where he was fishing. It was then we saw a rod tip sticking out the door of the camper, and a bobber than had been pushed onto the shore where he was "fishing." That guy was a Utard.

And I probably was too for fishing over the top of where he was fishing. I should know that a camper parked 20 yards from shore has a guy fishing from inside it.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> Utard: someone who doesn't know how to merge into traffic and/or believes the left hand lane is actually reserved for people driving 55mph.


+1


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Utard= People who **** about road hunters when they are going to hike in, hello, less people where you are going and they are hurting you. :O•-: o-|| :mrgreen:


Not really bitching... just acknowledging their sorry presence. Kinda humorous that they thing I'm the one screwing up their "hunts". :? I know perfectly well they wouldn't expend the effort to hunt the spots I go to so once I'm in, they're the least of my concerns. I love roadless areas for that reason. 8)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

BTW, Riley just giving you a hard time. 

Along the lines of Rivers post:

Utard: Seeing a buck off the road and 10 people trying to figure out the fastest way to cut the animal off with their ATV/vehicle then all getting annoyed with each other for ruining there hunt, saw this last year on the Gentry's. 

Utard: Stalking a small buck into a patch a quakies, get within shooting range and someone come rumbling in with their vehicle (didn't even realize there was a road in there, but there was). Saw us and the buck, they blow past us after the buck. The buck circles around so we follow in, on foot, and another truck comes from another direction. Now we have us on foot and two vehicles, by that time we decide to head back to our vehicle when a quad joined in on the action. So we decided to leave, look on google earth later and there was about ten different trails that zig zagged through this patch of trees and the deer just circle back and forth eluding the Utards. Also Gentry's.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Someone with 3 or more posts on this subject :lol:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Utard= that duck hunter with no waders or dog to retrieve his bird.
> ...


I especially love the ones that when you do have your dog retrieve their bird, try to give that bird to you so they can shoot another.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

hockey said:


> Someone with 3 or more posts on this subject :lol:


Wow, that was a close call only have two. Wait....you just tricked me into a third post, **** it. :mrgreen:  :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> Utard: someone who doesn't know how to merge into traffic and/or believes the left hand lane is actually reserved for people driving 55mph.


That would be an Iowegian.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Utard someone that tries to shoot your deer while your standing there about to gut it. :shock:


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

Size Matters said:


> Utard someone that tries to shoot your deer while your standing there about to gut it. :shock:


Sorry about that I was just trying to see if I knew you. I was looking through my rifle scope because I left my binos on the 4 wheeler and next thing I know BOOOM! hahaha.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Mtn. Runner said:


> [quote="Size Matters":1mypa7sa]Utard someone that tries to shoot your deer while your standing there about to gut it. :shock:


Sorry about that I was just trying to see if I knew you. I was looking through my rifle scope because I left my binos on the 4 wheeler and next thing I know BOOOM! hahaha.[/quote:1mypa7sa]

Holy sh**.....if this story is true, Mtn. Runner needs his Azz kicked. :lol:


----------



## b-creekoutfitters (Feb 5, 2008)

The little asian family that came and fished three feet from me casting over my line and slapping the water with there bait in a effort to catch crappie yesterday at willard


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

b-creekoutfitters said:


> The little asian family that came and fished three feet from me casting over my line and slapping the water with there bait in a effort to catch crappie yesterday at willard


uh....are they little asians or do they have a little family? both?


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Anyone who spends this much time bagging on other people, who despite the fact that they might not have the keenest outdoorsman skills, support and help keep hunting legal, financially viable, and an activity that people who don't hunt would just as soon take away from you.

Oh, and the 'don't have a dog post' kma. My dog passed 2 years ago, and I haven't been able to bring myself to get a new one. I just choose to pass on questionable shots and haven't lost one yet. 

That being said, some of you need to actually spend more than 5 minutes training your dog, keep him out of my decoys, and if you have to resort to beating him to make him pay attention, you brought it on yourself. Hit that dog again and I'm gonna come drown your ass.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

lehi said:


> Mtn. Runner said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Size Matters":8prqt2on]Utard someone that tries to shoot your deer while your standing there about to gut it. :shock:
> ...


Holy sh**.....if this story is true, Mtn. Runner needs his Azz kicked. :lol:[/quote:8prqt2on]

Dont worry I dont really rifle hunt. I dont look good in orange. I dont even own a rifle.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> I especially love the ones that when you do have your dog retrieve their bird, try to give that bird to you so they can shoot another.


LOL... the old "you touched it last" trick. :lol: Its gotta be a dike thing.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

gwailow said:


> UTard: Guy who uses his rifle scope as binoculars to check other hunters out and then wonders why they're flipping him the bird and want to fight.


The guy who looks at you through his $30.00 walmart binos and doesn't know what a spotting scope is so him and his 4 friends rumble up on you in their 1985 chevy mecanics specials with "tricked out 350's" and chrome steel rims to threaten you for looking through your scope at them. Only to realize what it was and that they were in no way prepared to come upon a person that was willing to defend themsleves lethally if needed.

Big heads, small minds.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Archery hunters who think they are better then rifle hunters just because of their choice of weapon. Or if it goes the other way around.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > I especially love the ones that when you do have your dog retrieve their bird, try to give that bird to you so they can shoot another.
> ...


Yeah I guess it is, every time I come of out one of my late season honey holes; there is always the same bunch in the same spot at OB, with no dog, no waders, no nothing to get their birds. I recon old Mojo must have retrieved 15 birds for those guys thru the seasons.

Wasatch I genuinely feel sorry for the loss of your dog, but I have gone through the same. If you hunt with waders then my post wasn't directed at you. 8)

I also would have to agree that there are a lot of guys who dogs needs polishing. :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I also would have to agree that there are a lot of guys who dogs needs polishing.


Only trouble is, you can't polish a turd.


----------



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > Anyone who claims a wallow as his own since he set his camera there as if that reserves his spot.
> 
> 
> [quote:31g1gzur]Someone who puts a camera or treestand up and then thinks they own the whole mountain!


Ok, I can tell by both these responses that neither of you guys like to be called "Utards" Let's move on now.[/quote:31g1gzur]

This is a true UTARD, someone who puts up camera's and treestands and claims the whole mountain is theirs. I've been to places where I've hunted the water hole for days and nobody has been to there tree stand the whole time i've been in mine, and all of a sudden here they show up for one night and they throw fits, its public ground. You don't reserve spots just because your stand or camera is up there.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > I also would have to agree that there are a lot of guys who dogs needs polishing.
> 
> 
> Only trouble is, you can't polish a turd.


That aint true my GWP pup acts like a turd. Sometimes he smells like a turd. But, I think he'll polish up just fine by next year. :mrgreen:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

You are a UTARD/UTURD if you admit that you hunt Ducks! Holy bat crap who hunts them turd eaters! DUMB!


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

TAK said:


> You are a UTARD/UTURD if you admit that you hunt Ducks! Holy bat crap who hunts them turd eater! DUMB!


Call me what you want. Then turd eating, mud puddle jumping, liver breasted animals is fun to hunt and taste good in a summer sausage. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

TAK said:


> You are a UTARD/UTURD if you admit that you hunt Ducks! Holy bat crap who hunts them turd eater! DUMB!


What's wrong are your dogs too Utarded to duck hunt???? j/k :lol:


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > You are a UTARD/UTURD if you admit that you hunt Ducks! Holy bat crap who hunts them turd eater! DUMB!
> ...


They would probably freeze to death or drown while trying to retireve a big goose.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> This is a true UTARD, someone who puts up camera's and treestands and claims the whole mountain is theirs.


Who did that?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > This is a true UTARD, someone who puts up camera's and treestands and claims the whole mountain is theirs.
> 
> 
> Who did that?


The question should be "Who ain't done that?" :lol:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

truemule said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > You are a UTARD/UTURD if you admit that you hunt Ducks! Holy bat crap who hunts them turd eater! DUMB!
> ...


I thank god every day for thir creation... Less presure on the birds work eating! :mrgreen:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > You are a UTARD/UTURD if you admit that you hunt Ducks! Holy bat crap who hunts them turd eater! DUMB!
> ...


No... Usmarted! The "Top Shelf type dogs" knows better than fetch a fowl that eats peanuts! :mrgreen: I guess if they are retrieving them... they just aint TOP SHELF!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > This is a true UTARD, someone who puts up camera's and treestands and claims the whole mountain is theirs.
> 
> 
> Who did that?


Not me! But I did spent the evening looking for cameras in the bush! Figure its OK to go sittin on another mans seat, even if he is sittin already!

By the way I had 198 pictures, no bone in any of them.  I could see! But I had an odd critter twice(badger, small Bobcat, or kit or grey fox?) and an eye ball... I think it was. I done forgot to take an extra card with me to change it out. So I had to look at it on the tiny little viewer.....


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

Someone who insists the whole camp area, or lake enjoy his crappy music with him, playing it so **** loud it can be heard a mile away. It's usually country or heavy metal.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > You are a UTARD/UTURD if you admit that you hunt Ducks! Holy bat crap who hunts them turd eater! DUMB!
> ...


Ha... His dogs are supposedly pretty smart but my duck dog hasn't ever jumped off a bridge before. Wonder where they get that kind of smarts?


----------



## b-creekoutfitters (Feb 5, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> b-creekoutfitters said:
> 
> 
> > The little asian family that came and fished three feet from me casting over my line and slapping the water with there bait in a effort to catch crappie yesterday at willard
> ...


little asians big family


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

A Utard? Someone who drives a truck loaded with all kinds of "camping" gear (computer, TV, radio, barking dog, sleeping bag, bright light lantern, etc.) into a narrow space in the middle of three established camps next to a fishing lake in the mountains 25 miles from the nearest town, then starts drinking something in a bottle in a brown paper sack, lights a bonfire, and plays some of his "camping" gear, and then, promptly at 10:00 pm starts loudly yelling at one of our neighbors to shut off his rather quiet generator which was used to provide electricity for the neighbor's nighttime oxygen machine or else he's gonna call the "cops". The Utard was intoxicated, threatening, and had his dog, and since there were lots of children around, the neighbor decided to get permission to sleep the night in another camp and took his bed, his oxygen machine and the generator to a camp on the other side of the road. Fortunately, the Utard went to sleep (passed out) shortly thereafter and was still asleep when I got up to fish and was gone when I came back later that morning.


----------



## b-creekoutfitters (Feb 5, 2008)

utard for sure


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > TAK said:
> ...


??? Smart ain't got nothing to do with it, If given the option they will both go to the end of the bridge and go down into the water like normal, but they go where I tell'em to, if I want them to jump in the water off the foot bridge or Ogden Bay's floodgate to get a training bumper or duck, they will do it.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Ha... His dogs are supposedly pretty smart but my duck dog hasn't ever jumped off a bridge before. Wonder where they get that kind of smarts?


??? Smart ain't got nothing to do with it, If given the option they will both go to the end of the bridge and go down into the water like normal, but they go where I tell'em to, if I want them to jump in the water off the foot bridge or Ogden Bay's floodgate to get a training bumper or duck, they will do it.[/quote]

This aint no foot bridge, or flood gate... this thing was 30ft plus or minus! (a long freakin way down!)And it was not water, but thick inches of ice... SOLID! Really I thought he was dead..... But he never missed a beat! OK a yelp and some limping for like a second and then away he went!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

TAK said:


> > Mojo1 said:
> >
> >
> > > Ha... His dogs are supposedly pretty smart but my duck dog hasn't ever jumped off a bridge before. Wonder where they get that kind of smarts?
> > ...


This aint no foot bridge, or flood gate... this thing was 30ft plus or minus! (a long freakin way down!)And it was not water, but thick inches of ice... SOLID! Really I thought he was dead..... But he never missed a beat! OK a yelp and some limping for like a second and then away he went![/quote]

:shock: I thought he was referring to mine!

Did yours get confused and think he was a bird  or was he going after a bird? At least he is okay, I take it he hasn't down it again?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

No you have to understand Blue... All that a GSP guy like myself could ask for! Style, run, nose, grit... On and on, but the brain department???? WOW! 
It has been a long road... A buddy of mine owned him, but he was a Pointer guy, so after some horse trading and such I ended up with him. Unknowing to me I did not think that being raised with them long tails he would loose brain matter.... Yet he did! Now he is 3 he is starting to brain up again, but I am scared to take him around bridges, at least tall ones!

I'd like to say he was in pursuit of some big Rooster or something... But I was there standing looking over, with his litter mate by my side looking over and here comes Blue! Kowbunga! 

I once had a dog trainer tell me... "Ya feel that knot on the dogs head."
(Most all pointers have it.... Feel for it!) Once you get that knocked down flat, you have them trained! (qt: Ray Klienfield, AZ) :mrgreen:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

TAK said:


> I once had a dog trainer tell me... "Ya feel that knot on the dogs head."
> (Most all pointers have it.... Feel for it!) Once you get that knocked down flat, you have them trained! (qt: Ray Klienfield, AZ) :mrgreen:


 :lol: When I lived in NM, I had a GSP, the guy I bought him from told me pretty much the same thing, only problem was that bump was hard! :shock:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > I once had a dog trainer tell me... "Ya feel that knot on the dogs head."
> ...


Yes they are hard....! But nothin a 2X4 won't fix!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> A Utard? Someone who drives a truck loaded with all kinds of "camping" gear (computer, TV, radio, barking dog, sleeping bag, bright light lantern, etc.) into a narrow space in the middle of three established camps next to a fishing lake in the mountains 25 miles from the nearest town, t*hen starts drinking something in a bottle in a brown paper sack**, lights a bonfire, and plays some of his "camping" gear, and then, promptly at 10:00 pm starts loudly yelling at one of our neighbors to shut off his rather quiet generator *which was used to provide electricity for the neighbor's nighttime oxygen machine or else he's gonna call the "cops". The Utard was intoxicated, threatening, and had his dog, and since there were lots of children around, the neighbor decided to get permission to sleep the night in another camp and took his bed, his oxygen machine and the generator to a camp on the other side of the road. *Fortunately, the Utard went to sleep (passed out) shortly thereafter* and was still asleep when I got up to fish and was gone when I came back later that morning.


I'm going to have to call B.s. on the enlarged statement. If he was drinking he would have had his music up so loud the last thing in the world he would have heard, would be a generator. He would have stayed up all night till the sun came up, then would have gone to bed. I've yet to see someone break into the whiskey and turn in early. And I've seen a lot of whiskey drinking in my time. So see you're trying to trash this guy for drinking, when really us folks that drink are a lot worse. :lol: This guy was probably your Bishop You should thank Joseph Smith that it wasn't one of us heathen drinkers. o-||


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> elkfromabove said:
> 
> 
> > A Utard? Someone who drives a truck loaded with all kinds of "camping" gear (computer, TV, radio, barking dog, sleeping bag, bright light lantern, etc.) into a narrow space in the middle of three established camps next to a fishing lake in the mountains 25 miles from the nearest town, t*hen starts drinking something in a bottle in a brown paper sack**, lights a bonfire, and plays some of his "camping" gear, and then, promptly at 10:00 pm starts loudly yelling at one of our neighbors to shut off his rather quiet generator *which was used to provide electricity for the neighbor's nighttime oxygen machine or else he's gonna call the "cops". The Utard was intoxicated, threatening, and had his dog, and since there were lots of children around, the neighbor decided to get permission to sleep the night in another camp and took his bed, his oxygen machine and the generator to a camp on the other side of the road. *Fortunately, the Utard went to sleep (passed out) shortly thereafter* and was still asleep when I got up to fish and was gone when I came back later that morning.
> ...


 -O|o-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That'll teach em. Us non church goers have feelings to ya know. We need more rights. And for the record, for you non drinkers. No one drinks booze out of a brown paper bag. That's a Hollywood thing, Geez :roll:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> That'll teach em. Us non church goers have feelings to ya know. We need more rights. And for the record, for you non drinkers. No one drinks booze out of a brown paper bag. That's a Hollywood thing, Geez :roll:


Yeap, have to agree, you only drink Thunderbird or Maddog 20/20 from a paper bag. :lol:

And whiskey drinkers do raise a whole lot more hell for a lot longer, especially when they are practiced at it. :twisted:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

...or Colt .45 or Olde English


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

stablebuck said:


> Utard: someone who doesn't know how to merge into traffic and/or believes the left hand lane is actually reserved for people driving 55mph.


Best one yet!!!!!!

let me add to it... someone who drives in either the left lane or center lane and refuses to move so you have to pass them going the speed limit... they then cut across 4 lanes of traffic to take an exit and doing so they speed up to around 90 to get ahead of everyone.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I kid you not...I was driving behind someone...maybe like 3-4 car lengths behind them and I was in the right hand lane and they were in the left lane on a road where the speed limit is 40mph and all of a sudden they make a right hand turn out of the left hand lane with their turn signal on and everything...they didn't want their care getting wet from the sprinklers on the side of the road...so they'd rather risk getting t-boned by someone behind them...RA-TARD...


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Had a first today. I was driving along 700 East by my house going the speed limit. I was in the right lane. Up ahead about 150 yards is a road to my right that comes in perpendicular to 700 East and obviously has a stop sign. Well about 50 to a 100 yards from the road I see a small truck come flying out of nowhere, looks at me and slams on his brakes. He is at least a half a truck length past the stop sign, nearly in my lane. As I drive past he lays on his horn and flips me off. He was mad at me because I prevented the U-tard from running a stop sign. I kind of wish he would of hit me, it would of messed his truck up a lot more than mine, then I could have told him to his face how stupid he was.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

what a moron...but who knows...maybe he was in a hurry to turn in his dissertation for his PhD :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Good Gawd! I know all to well about that dissertation crap! My wife, bless her heart, is just finishing up her Masters Degree and has her head firmly wedged up her butt most of the time. I CAN'T WAIT till she graduates!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Utard- Anyone who is OK with SFW stealing tags from the public to sell to the rich.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Speaking of the "Utard" driver. It the one that when the vehicle in the right lane in front of them turns there signal on to change into their lane speeds up as to not allow them in. Happened to me 3 times last week in one trip. One of them flipped me off as he drove passed too. Yeah it was my fault.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

a Utard is the idiot that slammed on the brakes heading up mirror lake while i was heading down causing the vehicle behind him to roll, and hit a motor cycle at the same time... it ended up killing someone simply because they were going 80 mph and slammed on the breaks to look at the pay station, and there was nothing any of the 6 car full's of us that stopped could do..... F'ing idiot......


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

kochanut said:


> a Utard is the idiot that slammed on the brakes heading up mirror lake while i was heading down causing the vehicle behind him to roll, and hit a motor cycle at the same time... it ended up killing someone simply because they were going 80 mph and slammed on the breaks to look at the pay station, and there was nothing any of the 6 car full's of us that stopped could do..... F'ing idiot......


Was it the pay station on the North Slope?


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

We're all Utards, just on different subjects.
--Mark Twain


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

yea pay station heading towards mirror lake from kamas


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

kochanut said:


> yea pay station heading towards mirror lake from kamas


Ok, South Slope then. thanks


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Here is a link to an article about Utards.

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/home/50073 ... e.html.csp


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

kochanut said:


> a Utard is the idiot that slammed on the brakes heading up mirror lake while i was heading down causing the vehicle behind him to roll, and hit a motor cycle at the same time... it ended up killing someone simply because they were going 80 mph and slammed on the breaks to look at the pay station, and there was nothing any of the 6 car full's of us that stopped could do..... F'ing idiot......


This was a pretty sad ordeal. The victim is a good friend of my inlaws and they ride Harleys together. His wife is in critical condition. Please offer prayer for their family.


----------



## TOP-PIN (Sep 18, 2007)

Resurrecting a dead post but I thought it fit well here. I feel bad for the track hoe operator, trying to help out his friends. But they all fit in the Utard category
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=12009707&hl=18


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

A UTARD is a Dirt Bag that works for All American Maintenance, and goes up to Tibble Fork to go fishing. He and his buddy relieve themselves by their truck, and then starts making crude and racial references to their likely non-existence "pee-pee" (that is what my 3 year old calls it so maybe it is OK on the forum?). As I roll my eyes to climb into my car, its my fault for listening. They start to get confrontational and like grade schoolers start to challenge me based upon my hat (BYU) and how that makes me less of a person. I enjoy BYU - UTAH smack like the rest of people, but they were "those" people that brings down the intelligence level of whichever fan base they support. If you own All-American Maintenance, just know that you have an employee or two acting like belligerent fool (and perhaps driving under the influence as I doubt a sober adult would react the way these two did). If you are the owner of All American Maintenance, and were the guy - everyone else should know that All American Maintenance is operated by UTARDS.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

A Utard is someone that takes their camper up on the mountain weeks before the hunt starts to reserve a camping spot! Sorry guys couldn't resist.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

bullsnot said:


> A Utard is someone that takes their camper up on the mountain weeks before the hunt starts to reserve a camping spot! Sorry guys couldn't resist.


+1000


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

another from me... i went to CO this weekend. went down through price, then grand junction, down 50 over monarch pass.....


a UTARD is someone who drives there 5th whell in the center of both lanes going up monarch pass at 20 miles an hour and refuses to notice the 22 car line behinde them, once said person reaches the summit he then speeds up to a whopping 31 mph going down... once you get to salida he starts giving the line of cars passing him the finger


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

kochanut said:


> another from me... i went to CO this weekend. went down through price, then grand junction, down 50 over monarch pass.....
> 
> a UTARD is someone who drives there 5th whell in the center of both lanes going up monarch pass at 20 miles an hour and refuses to notice the 22 car line behinde them, once said person reaches the summit he then speeds up to a whopping 31 mph going down... once you get to salida he starts giving the line of cars passing him the finger


Ford of Chevy?????? I know the Dodge would have been doin like 80!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

TAK said:


> kochanut said:
> 
> 
> > another from me... i went to CO this weekend. went down through price, then grand junction, down 50 over monarch pass.....
> ...


There is some truth to this statement, except the Dodge would be broke down on the side of the road. 8)


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

lol it was a ford, nice truck to but im a chevy guy... the funniest thing was once i passed him i noticed the ray cittie (sp) frame around his plate on his 5th wheel. meaning there is an even greater chance that many of us would pass him again without even knowing it here in UT


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

jahan said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > kochanut said:
> ...


Sorry friend but you're in denial. I pull a 5th with mine and wave at everybody as I go by them. It's about the Cummins though, they just happen to be in a Dodge.

That reminds me a Utard is someone that has a sticker on their back window that says "I'd rather be Cummin than Strokin" or vice versa.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Bullsnot, I actually agree with you on the Cummings, but everything else on those Dodge trucks suck, including the tranny. Anyways, I also agree with you on the stickers, but I think more stickers are stupid.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

jahan said:


> Bullsnot, I actually agree with you on the Cummings, but everything else on those Dodge trucks suck, including the tranny. Anyways, I also agree with you on the stickers, but I think more stickers are stupid.


Yeah you're right, I can't lie. Don't get me started on the Dodge tranny's. Luckily mine was built by Suncoast....so it isn't your average Dodge tranny. :mrgreen:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

You all must just be hard on your vehicles! I have one Dodge with 300k on it... That reminds me I need to change the oil... as its just broke in! 5 speed bolt action!
And the other has 75k on it... Pull trailers, horses.... and a lot of driving! Auto....

That reminds me... I might be selling the 07' if anyone is interested. It's a Laremie package, leather 6 disk power all around, level kit, new A/T 10ply 285 tires, bed liner, power rear slide, nerf bars, stainless hood bug shield protecter.............
Best of All its the 5.9L Cummins.... Ordered it that way as I love the 5.9 over the 6.7... never have had a chip also, never needed it! 
I will put a new tailgate on it also! Chain broke pulling out a Ford, or was it a Chev... either way I pulled it out! $28,500 OBO


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

Dodge > Ford and Chevy any day of the week and twice on Sunday. And dont even get started on those wannabe full size imports. :lol:


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

Fishracer said:


> Dodge > Ford and Chevy any day of the week and twice on Sunday. And dont even get started on those wannabe full size imports. :lol:


no way dude, god created man in 5 days, on the 7th he rested but on the 6th he created a chevy!

but you are spot on when it comes to imports. ill take a dodge/ford/chevy over an import any day, i just like my flag to fly red white and blue, not with a red rising sun on the center of it


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

kochanut said:


> Fishracer said:
> 
> 
> > Dodge > Ford and Chevy any day of the week and twice on Sunday. And dont even get started on those wannabe full size imports. :lol:
> ...


LOl. No way on the first part.... But AMEN BROTHER on the red, white, and blue.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Utard: someone who doesn't realize that Toyota is manufactured in the states. They don't even need the great and powerful omnipotent obama to bail them out! Imagine that!
..and someone who has to argue brand of truck vs. brand of truck... geez, gimme a break!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh, C'mon tuffluck, men with big weenies have been arguing over their trucks for decades. It's fun! :lol:


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

I always thought it was bigger the truck smaller the weeny. Maybe in the case of UTARDS, as they seem to be compensating for something.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

gitterdone81 said:


> I always thought it was bigger the truck smaller the weeny. Maybe in the case of UTARDS, as they seem to be compensating for something.


Amen!! We call it little weiner syndrome, and it's a plague in Utah


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a huge truck.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

The last time I checked toyota was started in japan. The technology and parts are from japan. Just because it is not assembled when it arrives does not make it american. It is still a foriegn automobile.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

tuffluckdriller said:


> Utard: someone who doesn't realize that Toyota is manufactured in the states. They don't even need the great and powerful omnipotent obama to bail them out! Imagine that!
> ..and someone who has to argue brand of truck vs. brand of truck... geez, gimme a break!


Ahh.... I see your not on the X-mas list of Murry Moters or L&L Ford! Don't be suprized if you don't get burned out! Unless your a golfer! GOOOOOODDDDD MORNING ROOSEVELT!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I have a huge truck.


My truck has more miles and rides than yours! :mrgreen:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

gitterdone81 said:


> I always thought it was bigger the truck smaller the weeny. Maybe in the case of UTARDS, as they seem to be compensating for something.


Who ever started that expression probably had a little weeny himself...cuz it don't make no sense!! If I had a little weeny I'd use a banana or a sausage to compensate...a truck don't fit in your pants. :mrgreen:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

TAK said:


> You all must just be hard on your vehicles! I have one Dodge with 300k on it... That reminds me I need to change the oil... as its just broke in! 5 speed bolt action!
> And the other has 75k on it... Pull trailers, horses.... and a lot of driving! Auto....


The standards are ok but the 3rd generation autos (2003 - 2007.5) are notorious for having issues. Yes there are a few guys out there that have 2 million miles and have no problems but A LOT of people have issues with the Dodge auto tranny's. Do a search and you'll find forum after forum with that very subject.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the saying is true.  I have proof. :mrgreen:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

fixed blade said:


> I'm pretty sure the saying is true.  I have proof. :mrgreen:


 -/O_- Well if that's the case the opposite must be true so how do you guys get in those little tiny cars when you have a shovel in your pants?


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Now it's a funnier thread.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

So I have an old normal sized truck. What does that mean for me?  :O•-:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> So I have an old normal sized truck. What does that mean for me?  :O•-:


Ya add 6 inch lift to it and big tires!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

tuffluckdriller said:


> Utard: someone who doesn't realize that Toyota is manufactured in the states. They don't even need the great and powerful omnipotent obama to bail them out! Imagine that!
> ..and someone who has to argue brand of truck vs. brand of truck... geez, gimme a break!


i like the referance to the omnipotent it made me laugh.... but if it says made in japan and assembled in the states, sorry it was made in japan hence import.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

TAK said:


> mikevanwilder said:
> 
> 
> > So I have an old normal sized truck. What does that mean for me?  :O•-:
> ...


Thats what my wife says too. :mrgreen:


----------



## Justice (Dec 22, 2007)

Tex, as always you baffle me. So because this wallow has "your" trailcam on it, this means this is your wallow and no one else is allowed to scout or hunt it?

Sounds like this guy must be pretty smart to be off the beaten path, and was able to find "your" wallow. I would probibly suggest putting your name on a sign telling every "utard" that this is your wallow and no one else is allowed to be in the area.

Whoops, forgot my post to define a "utard"

How I define a "utard" is someone who thinks they are the only one allowed in "their" wallow.


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

Back to the subject.
A Utard is a fish and game cop that sits at the top of the mountain road where the heaviest traffic is and stops everyone who comes by to show them the boundaries of a CWMU in the area (so they do not accidentally hunt on it) but shows no concern about anything illegal going on, on the public hunting grounds. Is there money involved for these fish cops or are they just protecting the area that they drew a tag for??????? Politics and law enforcement= corrupt behavior.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Justice said:


> Tex, as always you baffle me. So because this wallow has "your" trailcam on it, this means this is your wallow and no one else is allowed to scout or hunt it?
> 
> Sounds like this guy must be pretty smart to be off the beaten path, and was able to find "your" wallow. I would probibly suggest putting your name on a sign telling every "utard" that this is your wallow and no one else is allowed to be in the area.
> 
> ...


I don't know why you're so baffled guy. I never said the wallow was "mine" or that no one else could hunt "my" wallow because I was there first. I merely stated that I thought it was a little Utarded to put a camera on a wallow someone else was already scouting. That's all. If I find a wallow with a camera on it, I move on. Why muck someone else's hunt up? I did however leave a note on the other camera inquiring what season he was planning on hunting, and the guy called me and said he was a muzzy hunter. So, no harm no foul. *BUT*, to catch everyone else up on the story, I have since removed said camera and went looking for other places. That "off the beaten path" wallow turned out to be not so off the beaten path after all, Since the note to the other hunter and the phone call that fallowed, my camera was molested and the memory card stolen by yet another Utard. Then, yet another hunter put up a treestand. So, I decided it wasn't worth hunting that place after all. Too many hunters/Utards in the area.


----------



## longodds (Apr 29, 2010)

SOMEONE WITH A SET OF NUTS HANGING UNDERNEATH THERE TRUCK


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

The guy at the cabelas parking lot that was fondling the nuts under the truck. -/O_-


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Gotta love trucknuts! *\-\*


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

The guy who, while towing a trailer, passed me on the mirror lake highway towards evanston and ran a truck and motorcycle in the oncoming lanes off the road. I passed him on the freeway 20 minutes later and he would not look over for his good job salute!! So if he is on here: YOUR A UTARD. SLOW DOWN!! :evil:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

longodds said:


> SOMEONE WITH A SET OF NUTS HANGING UNDERNEATH THERE TRUCK


Definately tarded!



MadHunter said:


> The guy at the cabelas parking lot that was fondling the nuts under the truck. -/O_-


And, definately sick! The bad kind of sick.. I hope he didn't have a UWN sticker on that truck.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> The guy at the cabelas parking lot that was fondling the nuts under the truck.  -/O_-


Was it this guy?


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

A "Utard" is a person who hunts public land and treats everyone else like they are trespassing. 

A person who touts their way as the only way, and snubbs anyone who thinks differently as being a Utard.

A person who calls others a "Utard" so they feel better about themselves...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well of course they're trespassing! I own the whole **** mountain! Didn't you get the memo? :mrgreen:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

NHS said:


> Was it this guy?


YEP....Thats him. SICKO!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Utard: someone who exhausts their pickup with stacks up through the bed... duh. Maybe not quite a Utard, maybe just a Big A$$ *******.


----------

